
Russia’s FSB Cybersecurity Team Implodes - taylorbuley
http://www.prevendra.com/russias-fsb-cybersecurity-team-implodes/
======
dosgonlogs
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170126211910/http://www.preven...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170126211910/http://www.prevendra.com/russias-
fsb-cybersecurity-team-implodes/)

Read Here

~~~
sremani
Thanks for the link.

This seems to be more like Intra-Russia thing to me, FSB - Kremlin dynamics
playing out.

~~~
dosgonlogs
found another archived busted link from the article:
[http://5hotnews.com/2017/01/25/betrayal-fsb-what-is-known-
ab...](http://5hotnews.com/2017/01/25/betrayal-fsb-what-is-known-about-the-
arrests-in-the-secret-service-and-virus/)

------
jwiley
Possibly a reference to:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-top-manager-at-russian-
cyb...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-top-manager-at-russian-
cybersecurity-firm-arrested-in-moscow-2017-1)

~~~
garrettgrimsley
Possibly? The article is entirely about those same arrests.

~~~
jwiley
When I posted it, the original article was offline, the site was showing a
database error

------
alanh
Who are Prevendra? Are they reputable?

~~~
trhway
Can't connect to Prevendra now. Anyway, the news sounds close to the recent
couple days events in Russian news - high level arrests in FSB cyber and
connected Kasperky's employee(s).

------
squozzer
Maybe Putin is covering his tracks.

------
rm_-rf_slash
Dead link?

------
empath75
I've seen this in a few places, and my suspicion is that someone on the trump
team that got access to classified briefings on the election hacking leaked
info back to their Russian handlers, which is probably going to cause these
people to die.

If that's true, we're well past impeachment and in to treason territory.

~~~
logicallee
>which is probably going to cause these people to die.

source? My understanding is that spy stuff is a giant circle jerk where high-
IQ bored people sit around taking tax-payer dollars.[1] Why would they kill
each other? That just ends the game.

what makes you think anyone kills spies anymore?

[1] you'll literally hear them make statements like "Hey, I thought this was
going to be interesting! I'm just sitting around listening to other people's
boring conversations all day." Well yeah that's what you signed up for.

~~~
travmatt
>what makes you think anyone kills spies anymore?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Litvinenko](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Litvinenko)

In your opinion, what do you think his profession was?

~~~
zde
That's not how state actors kill people.

~~~
alanh
Radiation poisoning? Seems to be a Russian favorite means of asssassination in
the last decade or so, in fact _Edit_ actually I didn’t realize Litvinenko was
the same famous case I considered part of a bigger trend and I don’t see other
cases after a quick Google. Disregard my comment, with my apologies. I thought
I remembered a larger pattern. That said, more generic poisoning does seem to
be a pattern:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/timeline.com/amp/p/4256eafcd76c](https://www.google.com/amp/s/timeline.com/amp/p/4256eafcd76c)

~~~
zde
Could you elaborate? The Wiki page does not seem to mention any other case of
radiation poisoning.

